# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Ẩm thực Malaysia - du lịch Malaysia

## dungntn

*1. Lok Lok*

Nếu là tín đồ của phim Hàn, bạn sẽ không quên cảnh nam nữ diễn viên chính thỉnh thoảng tạt vào một loại xe bán tải nhỏ với bao la xiên que, chọn cho mình một xiên bất kỳ. Sau đó đưa cho người bán chiên qua dầu, rồi nướng sơ lên bếp lửa, cuối cùng nêm thêm một chút bột ớt. Rồi vừa thong dong thả bộ, vừa“măm măm” vừa hít hà vị cay, vị nóng của xiên que. Những xe và những món ăn như vậy ở Malaysia được gọi là Lok Lok.



*2. Cháo ếch*

Tại Malaysia có một thương hiệu cháo ếch ngon nổi tiếng với người dân bản địa và du khách – Geylang Lor 9 Fresh Frog Porridge. Tuy nổi tiếng nhưng giá cháo và các món ăn khác tại đây ở mức ai cũng có thể chấp nhận.
 



(Tổng hợp internet)


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *Hà Nội - Malaysia - Hà Nội (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 9.250.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Ha Noi - Malaysia - Ha Noi (4 ngay 3 dem) - Gia 9.250.000 VNĐ/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Malaysia* - *tour du lich Malaysia*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Malaysia* - *du lich Malaysia*

----------


## dung89

Đang trưa đói, nhìn mà thèm

----------

